# liv 52 dosage



## FordFan (Mar 27, 2012)

going to give liv 52 a try.  What is typical dosage of it?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 27, 2012)

Depends on what you're running brother.. but I generally do at least 2 caps split per day.


----------

